# Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - The Giant Is Put To Pasture



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Well since I am going out of town for the Holiday weekend (in America) I guess its time now:

Time to start getting ready for Raw:



















:coke


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



> "How will Braun Strowman respond to Brock Lesnar’s insult?"
> 
> "With three words — one of which we can’t repeat here" - "Strowman isn’t one to take such insults lightly"
> 
> ...


Damn if the copy for these previews isn't downright lame. Seriously, who writes this stuff?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

No Ambrollins in the preview  :frustrate


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

*I want more of Reigns/Cena :mark:*


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Where was this build for a steel cage match? Didn't the flair vs triple h feud end in a steel cage? Braun and Big show aren't even in a feud and they get a blow off match? Just weird. This match will be intriguing though, I expect someone is going to break down the cage wall or something big. 

John Cena vs Reigns from here on out will just be a sad attempt at what they did last week. What they should do is cut story line promos, build up each other so when they wrestle it matters when Reigns beats Cena. 

Glad they went with Jeff Hardy who was an unexpected winner for the battle royal but I don't see him winning. I see the mizterouge interfering giving the hardy's a filler feud, with Jason Jordan being their third partner.


Many people found the Emma stuff last week annoying but I found it very enjoyable and gives them something to do. 


Unless they have turned Nia Jax face which will bomb, I see them changing the match into a triple threat match


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Holy shit. Emma got a write up in the preview? lol and people swear she is buried.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



JC00 said:


> Holy shit. Emma got a write up in the preview? lol and people swear she is buried.


Hilarious that she got a write up about her surprise victory and the pic they use is Mickey kicking her. Micky looks cool, Emma looks...like she's getting the snot kicked out of her.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

The thought of CM Punk coming back and roasting both of them hnnnnnnnnnng


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Asmodeus said:


> Hilarious that she got a write up about her surprise victory and the pic they use is Mickey kicking her. Micky looks cool, Emma looks...like she's getting the snot kicked out of her.


Ya well none of those match pictures really line up with what happened last week.

Jeff won the battle royal but they have a picture of Anderson and Goldust trying to throw out Titus

Alexa beat Sasha for the title, yet instead of having a picture of her with her arm raised with the title they got Sasha applying her submission.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Haven't watched RAW since before my heart attack. Tempted to tonight, but there is also a college football game on. Hmm. First world decisions.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Running powerslam through the cage :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



JC00 said:


> Ya well none of those match pictures really line up with what happened last week.
> 
> Jeff won the battle royal but they have a picture of Anderson and Goldust trying to throw out Titus
> 
> Alexa beat Sasha for the title, yet instead of having a picture of her with her arm raised with the title they got Sasha applying her submission.


They already used a pic of Jeff Hardy in their preview and they stated in the write up that Alexa didn't look like a winner. The other things match the story they tell. A picture's worth a 1000 words and all that, they could have picked a better one for Emma.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

*Let's see here I have a struggle, to watch Raw or watch Football or Love In Hip Hop Hollywood. I guess I will catch the last hour of Raw.

Jeff Hardy will face The Miz tonight but I do see Miz retaining due to interference setting up a rematch at No Mercy. 

Brock Lesnar and Heyman will be the highlight of the show tonight.

Emma will probably gain some momentum tonight in another victory. Crossing my fingers here.

Nia Jax will probably dominate Alexa Bliss or have a segment involving Alexa/Nia/Banks. 

Reigns and Cena will most likely to continue to pick up where they left off from last week. 

Hang on tight wrestling forums it's going to be a cold one.*


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

My body is ready


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

The RAW preview should really read like the following given what happens next week.....


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

The Final Raw before MNF begins. Will they go all out because of that? I can see Hardy winning the IC title tonight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Anyone know where RAW is tonight?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Raw is in Omaha.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



wkc_23 said:


> Anyone know where RAW is tonight?


Omaha, Nebraska. Don't know anything about the crowds there, so should be interesting. 

Watching for Rollins and Ambrose tonight. I'm expecting another bout of single matches with Sheamus and Cesaro.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*










*Damn, they've really got Cena out here swinging his golden shovel on the golden boys. Hopefully Jordan doesn't have to cut a live promo against him. That'll be a massacre. The match should be good though.* @Chris JeriG.O.A.T


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Cena vs Jordan? Meh. Jordan is so boring.

I hope WWE doesn't continue the 50/50 booking for Ambrollins and switch the opponents this week :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Architect-Rollins said:


> Omaha, Nebraska. Don't know anything about the crowds there, so should be interesting.
> 
> Watching for Rollins and Ambrose tonight. I'm expecting another bout of single matches with Sheamus and Cesaro.


Omaha is meh. But they are a lot better than Memphis, that's for sure.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Jordan & Cena should be pretty good tbh. Cena's style will mesh well with Jordan's.


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

They are so turning Jordan heel. He's going on a massive losing streak and he will either snap and go all Bob Backlund or start cheating to win etc


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

I slightly wonder how the Big Dawwwggg will respond after that...performance last week. Man if somebody read a few of the promo ideas in the RAW section and they went with it...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Hello WrestlingForum. I am here to co-watch the show that elevates people who are over and Vince pushes to the top capitalize on their popularity.. Am I in the right place?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Cena vs. Jordan huh? I like it. I don’t even care when Cena wins, these are the kinds of matches I want Cena to have on TV.

I hope when he’s back on Smackdown he can have a match with Gable.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Hoping for a decent show, but the last few have been lackluster at best, so not gonna hold my breath


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Last week before MNF kicks RAW's ass in ratings.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Oh look another wrestler Cena is burying.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Time for the A show opcorn


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

John Cena to open up Raw. The Franchise is back!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Let's just not be too bad tonight.

Hardy vs Miz should be good.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Roman got rekt last week :HA


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Still cant believe they are blowing this match on a B ppv


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Those edited in cheers are embarrassing...

Can't believe Roman and Cena marks aren't ashamed of stuff like this.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Glad we're being reminded of that burial last week. Beautiful.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

“Time to turn off the TV children. Wouldn’t want you to see live murder on TV.”

Still makes me laugh every time John Cena talks about protection. That is some serious comedy there.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

JOHN CENA BOOTLEG!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



wwe9391 said:


> Still cant believe they are blowing this match on a B ppv


I can, the WWE's stupidity doesn't surprise me anymore haha


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Lesnar vs Braun


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Alright, let's see how this goes...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Those recap is nonsense, they're making it sound like Roman held his own when he was buried :lmao


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

That emotion in Reigns voice.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Why is Roman Reigns green in this promo repackage?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Roman was doing good until cents last statements


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

At least they're doing this recap before the show starts and not randomly before Seth and Dean's matches.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

They did some damn good editing making that promo look more even. They do damn good packages and spin when they care too


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Kurt's face during that segment :lol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

What gets me is both did a good job on their promo yet sides are claiming victory. I could give a shit for either one, but Cena nailed it and Roman showed some emotion. It was a win/win for both.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

I missed Cena saying he hasn't main evented Mania for 5 years. The way he worded that made it sound like he was being nice not main eventing or something :lol Oh that's so generous of you Cena lol -_-


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Let's go Cena!!


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Hahahaa they edited out the constant botches. Hahahaha


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

The video package made Cena's destruction of Reigns not seem as bad.

Well done, people who make the video packages.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

I still can't believe we're starting with a match and not talking.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Judging by that recap, Roman wasn't supposed to be buried by Cena :lol

Roman just gone fucked up.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Editing team working overtime to make Roman look halfway decent in that video package when we all know he got destroyed by Cena last week


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Hope Cena's arrived with his shovel again.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

If we're going by technicality, John Cena clearly is the face in this feud and Roman Reigns is the heel. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Cena getting the most cheers he's gotten in ages.

:lmao


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Therapy said:


> Why is Roman Reigns green in this promo repackage?


Because it's not easy being green? No idea. It looked the same on my TV. Maybe they're hoping he's cast as the Next Incredible Hulk or something.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Wow, starting Raw with a match and not a meandering promo that drags for 20 minutes. Yay.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

dat bald patch


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Poor cena has to face Jason Jordon lol


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



taker1986 said:


> Hope Cena's arrived with his shovel again.


It's actually a shuffle according to Reigns.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Yay no reaction for Jason Jordan :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



#BadNewsSanta said:


> The video package made Cena's destruction of Reigns not seem as bad.
> 
> Well done, people who make the video packages.


 Nah, it proves it wasn't supposed to be a burial. Roman just did so poorly that it came off that way.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Why does Roman look like Satan again? Goddammit.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Crickets for Jason Jobber lmfao


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Cena vs Angle's son. :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

:lol Jordan getting buried already...


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

jason crickets jordan


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Jason Jordan is so turning heel. We're going to get the dysfunctional father/son relationship angle.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Ace said:


> Judging by that recap, Roman wasn't supposed to be buried by Cena :lol
> 
> Roman just gone fucked up.


Which also means the fact they made the package that way means Vince still is trying to protect Roman as much as ever. :lol

Cena/Jordan... should be a good match.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

The fist! :mark


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Ah so this is why we're getting Cena vs Jordan.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

R U T H L E S S A G G R E S I O N


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Vince really likes JJ.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

WTF... NOTHING good can come of this match. Either Jordan loses and gets buried, or Cena loses and loses steam going into his match with Roman. Who put this match in place?!?!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

So far, the only new music who has gotten better with lyrics is the Usos theme


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Wow... RA Era mention!!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Oh God, are they really going to try and recreate Cena’s debut match? Lol. I wish Jordan had half the personality Cena had even then.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Booker T sounds like he had a stroke. 

That pop for Jordan though.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Yeah, Someone named him aptly "Jason "Crickets" Jordan". 

Is Cena breaking out the Golden Shovel again? If Jordan looks halfway decent I won't call it a burial.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

I really hate it when they recap Cenas first TV match


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

I laugh everytime I see Cena on his debut, that wrestling gear :lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

"Cena" chants... wow. That promo last week did wonders for him.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Shadowcran said:


> What gets me is both did a good job on their promo yet sides are claiming victory. I could give a shit for either one, but Cena nailed it and Roman showed some emotion. It was a win/win for both.


 Nah Reigns lost that one, he had passion but his words made no sense then add in hard to avoid botches. He took a L no ifs and, or buts about it.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Pre-Basic Thuganomics Cena, lol.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Inb4 Cena wins but puts over JJ huge, maybe raising his hand


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Mordecay said:


> So far, the only new music who has gotten better with lyrics is the Usos theme


Even then, the Usos theme is better without the words.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Angle still won that match in minutes though.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



#BadNewsSanta said:


> "Cena" chants... wow. That promo last week did wonders for him.


People just really hate Roman that much more than Cena. Honestly, never thought they could create someone to be more hated than John.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Cheering for Jordan in this match.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

i hate this company sooooo freaking much, all thats missing form this shit show is roman on the announce team


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Ah, there are the "Lets go Cena, Cena sucks" chants.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Architect-Rollins said:


> People just really hate Roman that much more than Cena. Honestly, never thought they could create someone to be more hated than John.


Than whoever comes after Roman will be more hated than him. :jericho2


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Trip down memory lane guys.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Did Booker t Compare McGregor to Jason Jordan?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Well it took 11 minutes for me to be bored out of my mind.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

...a big elbow right to the SCHNOUT

god I love Booker T


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

This match has sucked lol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



the_hound said:


> i hate this company sooooo freaking much, all thats missing form this shit show is roman on the announce team


Shhh. Don't give Vince ideas. "Get Roman out there with a headset dammit!!"


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Slow ass match.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

And.... I'm bored...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

This match is boring af.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Mordecay said:


> So far, the only new music who has gotten better with lyrics is the Usos theme


Jordan’s music before sounded like a bunch of random noise. Now at least it sounds like…something.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Cena with that 2005 look is wrestling like 2005 Cena which is terrible and boring.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Match is nothing to write home about yet..


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Yea who said this be a good match? Yawn


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

You know it's about to be a commercial with the way Cole talks.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Mango13 said:


> Well it took 11 minutes for me to be bored out of my mind.


Better be careful then...You could get First degree Brainslaughter...Raw has done it before.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Meh, this match is a bit boring.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Jason Jordan is the future of this business


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

I always wondered how or why they put the trailer for a movie out before it's been rated.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Thank god for that Ad, if that went on longer I may have tried to commit


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



wwe9391 said:


> Yea who said this be a good match? Yawn


It started 5 mins ago.... Patience my friend.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Holy you guys are impatient. The match just started


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Oh Boy! Commercials!! Hate it when Raw interrupts them with "Entertainment".


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Ambrose Girl said:


> I laugh everytime I see Cena on his debut, that wrestling gear :lol


That WWE 2k17 CAW default character attire and look, though! haha!


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

So Cena is going bald, eh.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Mysteriobiceps said:


> Jason Jordan is the future of this business


:reigns3


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Go figure. The match picks up during the commercial.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Nuski said:


> Holy you guys are impatient. The match just started


It's the start of the show.

It's the "We need something hot to start the show and keep people from switching" part.. 

And.. They throw a turd at us..


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Took a commercial break but this match finally looks to be getting into 2nd gear.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Nuski said:


> Holy you guys are impatient. The match just started


They want to see PWG style 450 splashes and suicide dives right of the bat dammit! Moar flips dammit!


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Go on, Jason 'Maven' Jordan!!!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Who is doing the chanting? There isn't a person in that crowd saying jack shit?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

This match should've only last 45 seconds with the only moves in this match being Cena's 2 shoulder blocks, the Protoplex, 5 knuckle shuffle, and the Attitude Adjustment.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Let's go Jordan.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

You know someones top guy push is over when they tap as a face.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Jason Jordan about to be fired for that crossface LOL


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Match starting to get pretty good.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Ok that was impressive JJ.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

decent match


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

All I can think, is that I wish Gable was in this match.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

This is the kind of match Jordan has been needing.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Nice suplexs


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

That double northern lights was a thing of beauty.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Oh look it's the embarrasment of a submission.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Ugh, I already hate this storyline of Jason being Kurts son just for the fact that the announcers have to mention every 2 fucking seconds.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

See, maybe if you guys weren't so hungry for blood and gave a guy a chance to fucking develop, you'd enjoy the show.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

So this is Jordan's coming out match like Cena in 2002 against his daddy Angle.

That was a good match. That double northern lights suplex was niceeeee.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Beginning of the match was boring but it picked up. Prob the best match Jordan's had since he moved to Raw.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Mysteriobiceps said:


> They want to see PWG style 450 splashes and suicide dives right of the bat dammit! Moar flips dammit!


Well if that was expecting that out of these guys they deserved to be disappointed.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Jordan needs to turn heel really, really soon.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Pretty good match.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

This is a pretty good match


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

This match basically deciding Jordans future.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Cena wins lol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



wkc_23 said:


> That double northern lights was a thing of beauty.


Yeah, it was.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

What was the point of that? Anyone??


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Jordan sucks as a singles competitor. Cena had to carry him the whole match lol


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

This is awesome chants. I


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

DA BIG DAWG.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

That was a decent match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

What terrible timing for an AD. Like goddamn.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

ad break now haha


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Roman :mark:

Stupid time for an ad break though -_-


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Commercial.

:lmao

Fuck this shit.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

*Jordan is a BEAST! I've never seen Rolling Northern Lights Suplexes in my life.*


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

The New Legend Killer is here! The Big Dawg! ROMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNN REIGNS!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Oh God don’t pick up a mic again. For the love of God stay away from a microphone.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

jesus christ they turned the volume down big time there


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

WWE has the worst timing with commercials


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

WOW WOW That is loud 

Roman is here :mark:


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

What type of half ass "you did good kid" moment lol.

Lol a commercial break for what


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

So does the match start the build to Cena against Angle at Wrestlemania?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Then they go to a commercial. :lol


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Cena had his working shoes on and Jordan was up to the task and looked good. Jordan doesn't have it all together right now, but there's something to work with.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Therapy said:


> What was the point of that? Anyone??


That was the point!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


> Haven't watched RAW since before my heart attack. Tempted to tonight, but there is also a college football game on. Hmm. First world decisions.


I didn't know you had a heart attack! Get well soon! :Bayley


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

It's the big cunt. Looking more generic then ever


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

if Roman isn't the heel in this fued then i must be crazy

i like Roman looking like a heel even if he won't talk about it


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Come on Cena. Take this guy down on the mic again.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Oh, Reigns coming out...but commercials...looking forward to see how this goes.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

I have said it many times. With their ad timing, this company is run by barely literate baboons. The one with the largest purple/red ass is the leader....


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Jordan is a beast. I've never seen Rolling Northern Lights Suplexes in my life.*


AS good as that was, Prince Puma/Ricochet does it one better:


----------



## phyfts (Jul 26, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

These commercial breaks make Raw unwatchable live.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Fuck off with these commercials


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Roman try to give yourself some redemption buddy.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Was just about to ask where Poochie was.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Therapy said:


> What was the point of that? Anyone??


To give Jason Jordan his best singles match yet, and parallel the Cena/Angle match from 15 years ago.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

What's the difference between Jason Jordan and Roman Reigns?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Please commit murder on the mic Cena 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Poochie, just remember that mic has a family :cena3


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Cena looks about 20 something with all that hair.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Oh god Roman has a mic in his hands, did he not get murdered enough last week? lmfao


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Oh so these two just stood in the ring like idiots during the commercial breaK? :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

oh fuck he has a mic


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Very good match to start off. I think Jason Jordan got a lot of credibility back because of his performance in it. Cena made him look good.

Now let's see if we get a part 2 burial. :lmao


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

I could care less about Cena vs Lassie match where is Lesnar vs Braun?????????????????????


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Therapy said:


> What was the point of that? Anyone??


Um, to have a wrestling match on a wrestling show. I don’t really see the problem with it honestly. Good match that elevates Jordan even only for one week.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Nuski said:


> What's the difference between Jason Jordan and Roman Reigns?


One makes a lot of money for the company than other doesn't


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

It was no were near 20 mins :lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Roman with that burial line :ha


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

That's the best he has?

Geez, Poochie dying already.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Ok, here we go...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Abisial said:


> Cena looks about 20 something with all that hair.


He seriously does looks younger with the hair grown out


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

:lmao

They did that match so Roman could have some material? :lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Are they trying to redeems Reigns promo from last week?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

There goes Jordans' rub.

:lol


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Reigns. :O :O :O


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

I mean, it was only like 15 minutes to be fair…..


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Lmao so bad


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

So they will script it so Lassie would win this week, huh?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

hahaha debbie downer


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Just bury Jason Jordan eh?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

And we're back to this no-passion robotic Reigns delivery. That was terrible.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Cena killing Reigns again :HA


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Oh here we go, Cena is gonna go back to pandering and being annoying again -_-


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Cena calling Poochie dumb :lol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Motherfuck...Shut up with the What? Chants. This isn't 2002 or earlier. Did this crowd JUSt come out of a 15 year beer Coma induced by SCSA?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Roman getting roasted a second time in a row :mark:


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

This is kinda uncomfortable lol


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

BIG DAWG :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

:lmao at this. I can't.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

HAHA this is great


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

jesus christ, cena kills him on the mic again


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

:lol :lol :lol Cena ripping Reigns apart


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

AGAIN.

:lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Burial part 02 :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Roman <3 <3 <3 Fuck of Cena and all pussy ass virgin fans cheering for that cancer of wrestling!


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

OMG I'm having an orgasm becuase Reigns swore.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Someone is getting in trouble for those remarks about dicks, balls, and homosexuals... lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

This is fucking gold 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



wwe9391 said:


> One makes a lot of money for the company than other doesn't


Reigns better be making money how hard he's pushed. Put Jordan in that position it'll be the same.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Is that all Cena's got? Saying Roman's ugly, has no balls and has no brain. Really?

LMAO Cena is one to talk about somebody else being a golden boy :lmao Hypocrite, much...?


----------



## phyfts (Jul 26, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

What the fuck is going on


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

A Gable mention :mark


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Listen to this phony Cena people!


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Reigns with the gay jokes


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Cena is so hypocritical


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

I see Cena’s level of Douche have gone up this week.

Oh and now were at the point where he starts bringing up younger talents names to get himself over.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

:lol Cena just put Miz over Reigns... :lol :lol :lol Ouch


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Cena putting Miz over. Props.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Cena burying Reigns again, but this whole promo so far isn't anywhere near as good as last week. Reigns really dropped the quality this week. Cena's material isn't as good this week.


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Roman better step up to Cena , he's getting roasted for the 2nd week in a row


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Poor Roman, getting destroyed again


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Why are they letting Cena destroy Reigns so bad? I'm no Reigns fanboy or Cena hater, this ain't real so why are they doing this?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Damn Cena said Miz out works his ass


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Cena putting himself in league with the people that booed him for years. :lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

This promo is weak.

Cena told to hold back and Poochie is shit.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

nb4 Brawl where the jobber room has to come in and break it up.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

"I busted it actually, Big Dog."

Okay Roman, I see you. That was pretty clever.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

So that’s how this goes.

Cena runs downs Reigns for weeks, Reigns beats him at No Mercy, and then the next night Cena praises him for 20 minutes before he goes away again.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Cena burying Reigns again. 

Reigns once again with his robotic delivery (very charismatic, huh, Reigns swearing like a 10 year old in school and making gay jokes


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Nice comeback by Reigns. 

He just manipulated the crowd right there.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Pretty alright segment between the two. The contract signing was much better though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

That was pretty meh.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

He didn't do it.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Well there goes a lot of heat and momentum for this match.

That's what happens when you try to have Poochie come out on top on a mic battle with his opponent clearly told to hold back.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

"Last April", that confuses me, when I hear last April I think 2016 not 2017 lol.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Roman channeling his inner Cena with that smile


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

I love how they play Roman's music and let him get the last word making it seem like he "won", despite the fact that he just got verbally destroyed AGAIN :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

So how many walls of the cage are they going to bust through? lol


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

All this for a B level PPV? Can't complain too much.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

They are utterly destroying any chance Reigns has of being a successful FOTC, they know that right? Like, they're sending him out there to die and are actually _intentionally_ scripting it to be that way. 

Vince has lost his fucking mind.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Really? That's it?

Well, that sucked. Cena destroys Reigns again, but WWE made some serious steps to give Roman some good material... to the point where at the end there it was unbelievable. And Reigns still ended up sucking.

Terrible segment.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

They obviously tried to get Reigns take on a more active and aggressive role this week as opposed to the last one when he got murdered by Cena.

But he could not really carry the segment that well.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Ace said:


> Well there goes a lot of heat and momentum for this match.
> 
> That's what happens when you try to have Poochie come out on top on a mic battle with his opponent clearly told to hold back.


It was definitely a lot more kayfabey. I'm fine with that usually, but they already broke the seal, then this week was like a correction.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



#BadNewsSanta said:


> Cena burying Reigns again, but this whole promo so far isn't anywhere near as good as last week. Reigns really dropped the quality this week. Cena's material isn't as good this week.


 Last week was meant to be 50-50 but Roman fucked up and Cena buried him with his superior mic skills and off the cuff material.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Wow that's how you end it .


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

John Cena looks like he has gotten bigger since last week to me lol!


----------



## phyfts (Jul 26, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Is it even PG anymore lol


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Mango13 said:


> So how many walls of the cage are they going to bust through? lol


More than one but less than four.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

It's got my interest for No Mercy.

Success, I guess.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

We just got two ads in a row in NZ for Total Bellas, the WWE one then an E ad for it :lol Too much!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Cool promo, but this was my favorite part....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/904864696049721344


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Get Kenny Omega to WWE so he can takeover as the face of WWE. Dammit I want a likeable main character on my tv show!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

The whole "NOW I respect you, Roman" shit will suck so much ass.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

'Times New Roman' Reigns


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

I don't think anybody won this one. I mean "you're not a good thinker" and "you took forever to beat Jason Jordan" aren't really compelling promo material. But Cena called him a Golden Boyoy so he'll get the hardcore vote 

Last week promo this wasn't. But good they're making Reigns go out there and talk though. Rollins did a lot of talking during his reign and surprise surprise he got better. So keep making him talk and to he's above average at it


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

roman goads cena into attacking him, says hes a coward, cena smirks and roman walks off......whos the coward now roman.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Very good segment between the 2


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Nobody can claim ownership of that mic battle. It was too contrived to be believable or worth a rat's ass.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



ShowStopper said:


> That was pretty meh.


 They made it into a feud about respect? Who the fuck gives a fuck about Poochie's respect? He's a fucking nobody in this industry who doesn't even have most fans respect. I hope they continue to do this and hold Cena back as it will only weaken the feud and lead to fans crapping over both of them at NM.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Two terrible promos in a row from Reigns and one of the weeks Cena was holding back. Atrocious delivery there.


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Roman got the last word and STILL lost. His performance was appallingly bad


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



djpiccalo said:


> Why are they letting Cena destroy Reigns so bad? I'm no Reigns fanboy or Cena hater, this ain't real so why are they doing this?


Because Roman is going over at No Mercy. So Vince will let Cena win on the mic in the build.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Ace said:


> Last week was meant to be 50-50 but Roman fucked up and Cena buried him with his superior mic skills and off the cuff material.


I guess. This week was clearly supposed to be Reigns winning though, and it wasn't even close (even with them stacking the deck in Roman's corner and Cena holding back).

Pretty much lost all the interest in the match that last week built up for me.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Shadowcran said:


> Nobody can claim ownership of that mic battle. It was too contrived to be believable or worth a rat's ass.


 Only way they can get heat for this mach is if they break kayfabe and call Poochie out as a failure. Otherwise, no one gives any fucks.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Reigns got destroyed again, but it was weak compared to last week. Still enjoyable to see him getting rekt.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

The WWE Network archive ad there. It's the only reason I have the network. Walks down memory lane.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Seth and Dean.

:mark:


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Cena pulled off looking scared/nervous real good there.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

This was alright


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

lol "Poochie" thats the best you can come up with?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Booker T with his patented "You're looking real jacked baby."


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Dean’s one of the few guys I like hearing commentary from.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Ace said:


> They made it into a feud about respect? Who the fuck gives a fuck about Poochie's respect? He's a fucking nobody in this industry who doesn't even have most fans respect. I hope they continue to do this and hold Cena back as it will only weaken the feud and lead to fans crapping over both of them at NM.


Why so mad lol. Why would you want bad TV seems pretty ridiculous to me lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Still exploiting Connor's Cure it seems like with those shirts.


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

I think all this shows is that Romania Reigns is a country mile away from being "The guy" I've heard people with speech impediments speak better than him.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Cesaros theme song is so horribly bad.


----------



## eljoker (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Did I just see a fusion dance?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Lol they protected Roman so fucking hard during that segment.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

I hope we see some kind of gimmick added to the match at No Mercy. Something like 2/3 Falls.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Ace said:


> Only way they can get heat for this mach is if they break kayfabe and call Poochie out as a failure. Otherwise, no one gives any fucks.


Or have one of them suddenly give a big FU to the WWE Universe or something. Something. Otherwise, I'll be watching something else instead of NO Mercy. Matches are getting to be the same things over and over. Not enough talent to spread on two rosters anymore.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Useless match is useless..


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



RapShepard said:


> Why so mad lol. Why would you want bad TV seems pretty ridiculous to me lol


Hes coming to the realization that no matter how much Roman can fuck up or get owned like he did last week he will always be pushed. He knows theres no winning this war. He's not the only one tho TBF.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

It really is a pretty cool entrance tbh, Sheamus music fits perfectly, kinda wish that was McEntyre's music lol


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



RapShepard said:


> Why so mad lol. Why would you want bad TV seems pretty ridiculous to me lol


Because then we will get better tv in the long run (hopefully)


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Am I losing it or aren't heath and rhyno on smackdown 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Poor Slater and Ryno.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

I've always liked Dean on commentary.

"I've had 5 years to punch you (Seth) in the face."

"The guy that had the side of his face eaten by a velociraptor in Jurassic Park." :lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



#BadNewsSanta said:


> I guess. This week was clearly supposed to be Reigns winning though, and it wasn't even close (even with them stacking the deck in Roman's corner and Cena holding back).
> 
> Pretty much lost all the interest in the match that last week built up for me.


 Poochie's respect, Cena gotta earn it :lmao

Who the fuck cares about him being respected by the fans and every big name in the business, past or present.

But huge L for Poochie for losing a mic battle he was supposed to win.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



V-Trigger said:


> Lol they protected Roman so fucking hard during that segment.


And still lost against Cena who didn't say a lot.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



wwe9391 said:


> Hes coming to the realization that no matter how much Roman can fuck up or get owned like he did last week he will always be pushed. He knows theres no winning this war. He's not the only one tho TBF.


And that will not be good for the business. Main character of a tv show should be universally loved like The Rock, Austin, Hogan, Sting, Ric flair were.


----------



## KLooking1990 (Sep 15, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Roman won that round. John just tried to use guys that are over as a boost. Roman killed it with the big dog line, and the punking of Cena at the end. Was Cena trying to mimic a rapper and then a black preacher at some point jesus cringe


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Dean and Graves would be one hell of a 1, 2 punch on commentary.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

"We should steal their name." Dean Ambrose

Hope this isn't our only sight of Ambrose and Rollins tonight.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Mysteriobiceps said:


> Because then we will get better tv in the long run (hopefully)


Lol that's some insane logic right there. People think WWE have been putting on mostly unenjoyable shows since Cena's dominance began the idea that "maybe it will get so bad they'll change" should have been dead. 

It's even sillier if you're going to continue to watch said show. "I hope this show I'm going to be watching anyway goes to even more shit". Just sounds silly to me


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Damn. RIP Rhyno


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

I wouldn't mind seeing Rhino vs. Sheamus beat the shit out of each other a few times.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Mysteriobiceps said:


> And that will not be good for the business. Main character of a tv show should be universally loved like The Rock, Austin, Hogan, Sting, Ric flair were.


Business is doing just fine.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Was hoping to see a little more of Rollins and Ambrose tonight.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



wwe9391 said:


> Business is doing just fine.


Tell that to the pyro.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Renee looking good tonight.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



wwe9391 said:


> Hes coming to the realization that no matter how much Roman can fuck up or get owned like he did last week he will always be pushed. He knows theres no winning this war. He's not the only one tho TBF.


Even still it's still silly to want something you're going to watch to be trash


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



RapShepard said:


> Why so mad lol. Why would you want bad TV seems pretty ridiculous to me lol


 Who the fuck is Poochie in this industry for his respect to mean a thing?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



wwe9391 said:


> Business is doing just fine.


Highly debatable. WWE is doing fine in other parts of their business but the wrestling aspect, they are down.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Is everyone gonna wear those Conner shirts?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Jeff on the mic.

:lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Mango13 said:


> Renee looking good tonight.


Always


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Jeff turning heel?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

When did Jeff start doing promos that didn't make me feel uncomfortable?


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Therapy said:


> Useless match is useless..


I'd rather have some useless matches here and there if it meant they toned it down on the rematch spamming. 

Some of us grew up on useless matches with Superstars & Wrestling Challenge


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Jeff/Miz next :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Jeff Hardy: Can’t cut a good promo, but sounds cool doing it, if that makes sense.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

I really don't know how people can hate the Hardyz.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Jeff should win this, rematch at No Mercy.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*









Ya'll got anymore of that Jeff Hardy main event run?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

:lmao "Poochie" I just cant


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

What respect is Cena and Reigns fighting for? Who has their nose the furthest up Vince's ass? Who is the bigger lickspittle? Who gets the nod for wins in the script more?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

They keep teasing the Broken gimmick but we all know is not happenning, so why keep doing it?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> They are utterly destroying any chance Reigns has of being a successful FOTC, they know that right? Like, they're sending him out there to die and are actually _intentionally_ scripting it to be that way.
> 
> Vince has lost his fucking mind.


Come on, don't you expect the obvious "Now that you beat me, I respect you, Roman" after No Mercy?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Miz vs Hardy should be good match


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

I’ll mark if Jeff comes out to No More Words.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

To think this was the best material they could come up for Poochie after the burial last week :lol

Has he redeemed himself :lmao the most impactful thing Poochie said was he has a big dog which is supposed to sell this feud how? :aries2


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



JC00 said:


> I'd rather have some useless matches here and there if it meant they toned it down on the rematch spamming.
> 
> Some of us grew up on useless matches with Superstars & Wrestling Challenge


Where the biggest challenge a superstar had was The Moondogs, Jimmy Jack Funk, The Young Stallions, Iron Mike Sharpe and Steve Lombardi. I'm serious, those were the Marquee matchups for those shows.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Jeff for the win here.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Leather Rebel said:


> Come on, don't you expect the obvious "Now that you beat me, I respect you, Roman" after No Mercy?


Not after No Mercy. The 1st time Big Match John gets beat, he has to neg the other dude the next show about how it means NOTHING and if you can't beat him again you're not even a male in the biological sense.

Though, that's when he's facing a heel. So I don't know how the hell they'll treat this.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Mordecay said:


> They keep teasing the Broken gimmick but we all know is not happenning, so why keep doing it?


 At this point, does any one care? They've lost steam.


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

That was a good promo by Jeff. What's even worse is that we've been so starved of a good promo for a few years that our standards have dropped to the point that a half-decent Jeff promo seems good!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Headliner said:


> I really don't know how people can hate the Hardyz.


Well unless you’re CDJ88 (or CJD88? Who cares). Their over 40, so in the words of Paul Heyman, time to cut their f***ing heads off.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Sorry, in regards to this thread extra title, This should be the last match on the card to further elevate the title. Instead we'll get 10 minutes of Heyman spiel with Brock bouncing back and forth.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

There will be a big ass pop if Jeff actually wins, which I'm hoping for.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Maryse :mark:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



MC 16 said:


> Miz vs Hardy should be good match


Depends if Miz is in the mood to actually take bumps or not..


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Here is the actual star The Miz


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Maryse :wat


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Ace said:


> Who the fuck is Poochie in this industry for his respect to mean a thing?


:lmao are you getting upset about real life. I mean you're a smart dude you can't seriously get why a respect angle between the Guy and the soon to be guy is a thing. Stop thinking as the guy who doesn't like Reigns and use common sense. Reigns not having Cena's respect be it kayfabe, out of kayfabe, or a mixture of both is most certainly an understandable storyline. I mean Cena just talked about teaching Reigns respect, it's very understandable how Reigns not respecting him could be a problem. The same way a young guy, isn't going to appreciate the established legend saying he gives no fucks about him.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Pretty lit crowd tonight. Miz is drawing some real heel heat.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

I do hope we see Jeff get a good singles run. I’d love to see him on Raw against guys like Roman, Ambrose, Rollins, Balor, etc.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Stupid Cole

"His final IC Championship"

Which would mean he doesn't win it tonight or ever..


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Shadowcran said:


> What respect is Cena and Reigns fighting for? Who has their nose the furthest up Vince's ass? Who is the bigger lickspittle? Who gets the nod for wins in the script more?


Jesus Christ folk like you inability to get a common sense story is alarming. Y'all stuck so far backstage and in the hardcore bubble y'all lose all common sense.

Can you not see why the legendary vetera athlete and the young athlete seen as the next guy having a lack of respect for each other is a viable storyline?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Jeff has such a reputation as a daredevil now that he doesn't even have to actually do anything daredevil-like. The wrestler's dream.


----------



## Jason Wise (Aug 21, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



MC 16 said:


> So Cena is going bald, eh.


roids


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Cena saying he respects guys like Miz, Gable, Jordan, ey makes me want to throw up.

Just trying to suck up to the fans and look like a good guy despite the fact that guys like that routinely have their careers killed by Cena.


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



NewOmega said:


> roids


This place's pre-occupation with 'roids is hilarious.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Cena saying he respects guys like Miz, Gable, Jordan, ey makes me want to throw up.
> 
> Just trying to suck up to the fans and look like a good guy despite the fact that guys like that routinely have their careers killed by Cena.


Wish Cena would've respected the Nexus more :mj2


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



RapShepard said:


> Jesus Christ folk like you inability to get a common sense story is alarming. Y'all stuck so far backstage and in the hardcore bubble y'all lose all common sense.
> 
> Can you not see why the legendary vetera athlete and the young athlete seen as the next guy having a lack of respect for each other is a viable storyline?


This is a classic tale of the old lion being challenged by the young lion. If Roman and Cena weren't such pariahs in the IWC, this feud would be more accepted.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Cena saying he respects guys like Miz, Gable, Jordan, ey makes me want to throw up.
> 
> Just trying to suck up to the fans and look like a good guy despite the fact that guys like that routinely have their careers killed by Cena.


Simmer down now, you're cutting better promos than Reigns..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

The Miz is so awful with catching people.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*










Fucking Bo Dallas lmaoooo


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Jeff’s Whisper in the Wind still looks great. But he doesn’t get to the top rope nearly as fast as he used to.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



JDP2016 said:


> This is a classic tale of the old lion being challenged by the young lion. If Roman and Cena weren't such pariahs in the IWC, this feud would be more accepted.


Exactly the reason behind the storyline isn't hard to understand. Not liking the characters involved is understandable, but that doesn't make it illogical lol. But you're right


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Dumb ref bans them from ringside knowing Maryse will be the one to screw Hardy.


----------



## Jason Wise (Aug 21, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Passing Triangles said:


> This place's pre-occupation with 'roids is hilarious.


it's true it can cause AGA


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

That dramatic toss out by the ref :lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

They really have to stop cutting to commercials almost as soon as a match starts. It really disrupts the rhythm of the match to the audience.

These kinds of small things have to be part of why ratings have been down.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

The ref summoning all of his powers to throw out the bad guys at ringside is my favorite wrestling trope.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

That was a unique counter. Can’t say I’ve seen someone counter that Hardy move like that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Maryse looking ridiculously hot as usual. Fuck me.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Ref selling that Miztourage toss out arm. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Solid match. I'm feeling it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Headliner said:


> Dumb ref bans them from ringside knowing Maryse will be the one to screw Hardy.


The question is why a face GM/Commissioner does not ban them right from the start. They know how they constantly interfere with matches.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



RapShepard said:


> :lmao are you getting upset about real life. I mean you're a smart dude you can't seriously get why a respect angle between the Guy and the soon to be guy is a thing. Stop thinking as the guy who doesn't like Reigns and use common sense. Reigns not having Cena's respect be it kayfabe, out of kayfabe, or a mixture of both is most certainly an understandable storyline. I mean Cena just talked about teaching Reigns respect, it's very understandable how Reigns not respecting him could be a problem. The same way a young guy, isn't going to appreciate the established legend saying he gives no fucks about him.


 Mate, Poochie is a nobody. His respect means shit in and outside kayfabe. He's not a legend or icon where not having his respect means a thing. Poochie's been in this industry what? 2 minutes? It's not like he had to bust his ass to get the top, he got into the business because of his family ties then was handed every success because Vince gets erect when looking at him.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Miz stole Bryan's finish with zero fanfare lol

I love this match tbh


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



ShowStopper said:


> Maryse looking ridiculously hot as usual. Fuck me.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

The Miz throws kicks like he has anchors tied to his ankles.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Been a good match.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Miz still with the worst Figure Four ever..


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Jeff is bumping like a boss


----------



## Jason Wise (Aug 21, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



JDP2016 said:


> The Miz throws kicks like he has anchors tied to his ankles.


Miz sucks the only thing he has in life his is wife but the right guy can come around and take her from him...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Good match so far. Maryze looking fine as usual :banderas


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Can’t have a Jeff Hardy match without him taking a bad bump.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Lol "The figure 4 was taught to Miz by Ric Flair" yeah cause its such a complicated move that he would need someone to teach him how to do it.... I was doing that move when i was 10 years old to my cousin.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

This has turned into a really good match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Jeff jobbed clean.

:lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Damn, I really thought Jeff was gonna win.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

What the fuck lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Good match, good match


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Fantastic match.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

I'm so sick and tired of Miz being involved with the IC Title, holy fuck let him move into the main event already, he's been IC Champion for like 4 years.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

The Miz.... a heel.... won clean?

Nevermind. Forgot about the Maryse interference.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

DAMMIT

Really good match. Pissed Miz won. But in a good way. This is wrestling.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Great match! I used to hate the Miz mainly because I remember him on the Real World (typical douche frat boy). He's always been an amazing heel but he's a great wrestler too. I like that he won clean. I get that heels will cheat to win, but he does it way too often IMO.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Miz with a clean win over Jeff. Surprised.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Yes, yes, the star has retained.


Cole with the Michael-ese comments AGAIN.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

It was a good match but Miz is so soft.. When going up against someone like hardy you need to work stiff a bit and Miz has no concept of it


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

soo the point of that match was just to let us know jef hardy vs miz at no mercy ppv


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Wow, Miz got a moderately clean win over Jeff. And he only used 1 SCF. Who would have thunk it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Ace said:


> Mate, Poochie is a nobody. His respect means shit in and outside kayfabe. He's not a legend or icon where not having his respect means a thing. he's been in this industry what? 2 minutes? It's not like he had to bust his ass to get the top, he got into the business because of his family ties then was handed every success because Vince gets erect when looking at him.


There you go again not being able to separate you're personal feelings from what makes kayfabe sense. Take you not being a fan of Reigns out of the equation. 

Strictly in Kayfabe how is Cena having no respect for Reigns not a storyline. How is Reigns not respecting Cena a viable storyline. This is just a big of a story as if LeBron said he didn't respect Curry or Durant despite their accolades or vice versa. (Analogy clearly basketball is real, but the point still stands)

Out of kayfabe the current guy and his replacement not liking each other and having no respect for each other is an issue. 

The only reason you're pretending it doesn't make sense is because you're not a fan. Say you don't want the story, but you acting like it makes no sense is silly as fuck


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



SAMCRO said:


> I'm so sick and tired of Miz being involved with the IC Title, holy fuck let him move into the main event already, he's been IC Champion for like 4 years.


I was just gonna say am I the only one who's sick of Miz with the IC title??

Its getting so stale.

Since Mania 32, he's been champion for like 330 days.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

God is that all Kurt does is stare at his phone backstage? Everytime we see him backstage it starts out with him alone doing something on his phone.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

In before *Legit Boss* comes in typing in bold face fonts about Sasha


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Emma about to get squashed again. :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

I REALLY hate Emma's new theme.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



SAMCRO said:


> I'm so sick and tired of Miz being involved with the IC Title, holy fuck let him move into the main event already, he's been IC Champion for like 4 years.


I don't see that happening. He's pretty much pegged as perennial midcarder!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*








[/IMG]


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Lol, well where the fuck do they go to ask for title opportunities Kurt


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Pulling for Nia and Emma just to see Emma in a title match.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Remember everyone Jax turned face last week. Yeah that happened.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Why is almost every woman's title match a Triple threat match or a fatal 4 or 5 way?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

That’s, um, different. At least it’s not just another match where Emma gets squashed.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Great acting by these two.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Welp, I jumped the gun, but who can blame me?

Adding Emma to the match would make it less bad. Sasha and Emma can carry it.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

LOOOOOOOOOL reinforced the steel cage


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Emma about to get pinned right?

And Sasha/Alexa teaming together :heston


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Totally thought Emma was gonna get squashed by Nia again.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Lewdog1976 said:


> Why is almost every woman's title match a Triple threat match or a fatal 4 or 5 way?


tbf Raw has pretty much always been one-on-one. Only multi-woman match I can recall since the brand split is the triple threat at CoC and the fatal 4 at WM.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Lol everytime Nia talks in a segment she sounds like a pornstar or something, its like she puts no effort into making what shes saying sound convincing at all, she might as well be reading right off the script. I've legit seen pornstars with better acting than her.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

It's about time for a cruiserweight match no?


----------



## Jason Wise (Aug 21, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



SAMCRO said:


> Lol everytime Nia talks in a segment she sounds like a pornstar or something, its like she puts no effort into making what shes saying sound convincing at all, she might as well be reading right off the script. I've legit seen pornstars with better acting than her.


You are not going to get quality from wrestling promotion just take it for what it is.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Braun and Big Show breaking the ring. :mark

Building Braun up great.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



JC00 said:


> tbf Raw has pretty much always been one-on-one. Only multi-woman match I can recall since the brand split is the triple threat at CoC and the fatal 4 at WM.


To my knowledge, Smackdown has only had one multi-woman's title match and it was at Wrestlemania 33. The idea that they do mulit-women's title matches a lot if a false one.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



JC00 said:


> tbf Raw has pretty much always been one-on-one. Only multi-woman match I can recall since the brand split is the triple threat at CoC and the fatal 4 at WM.


Yeah I'm talking about PPVs.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

That ref bump always kills me :lmao


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Lol @ thinking Emma has a chance.

The only reason why she'll be put in there (if they do win tonight) is to eat the pin at No Mercy so Sasha, Bliss & Jax get protected.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

CW's? Time to go back to some college football


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Thank god changing ring ropes is part of the budget cuts


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

I think they should do the Mountain and the Viper scene from GoT in the cage tonight.......... squash and everything...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Ok, CW match = time for a break.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



starsfan24 said:


> It's about time for a cruiserweight match no?


Yep :lol

Oh no. Another long ass Enzo promo.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Oh fuck these geeks being on Raw. Send them to 205 Live where they belong.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Enzo might just get live crowds more into the cruiserweight division. What seems like a demotion might also end up doing some good.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



ShowStopper said:


> Oh fuck these geeks being on Raw. Send them to 205 Live where they belong.


Seriously.

Bring Neville up to the main roster though.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

This looks so awkward.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

At least Gran Metalik is finally being used on TV consistently.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

"3 of the most talented guys in the 205 division"

Cole, you know Enzo is there right?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Loved Dean & Seth on commentary but disappointed it was so short. It'll suck if that's all we see of them tonight 

I laughed so hard at Dean though, when Corey asked if there was still any resentment between them and Dean said something like "I've been punching Seth in the face for 5 years" then said he was sick of it :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

"If you ain't cheating, you ain't trying." :eddie


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Gran Metalick. Shame he has been booked like shit.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

STFU... :gtfo


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



ShowStopper said:


> Oh fuck these geeks being on Raw. Send them to 205 Live where they belong.


Why are they constantly getting more airtime than other talents? They have an entire show just for them.

Are Dena/Seth done for the night?

Enzo, shut up!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Enzo is SOOOO annoying that it's unreal.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Enzo is such an embarrassment.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Oh great this muppet with his promos...


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

captain underpants


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Oh my god just end this fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Empress said:


> Why are they constantly getting more airtime than other talents? They have an entire show just for them.
> 
> Are Dena/Seth done for the night?
> 
> Enzo, shut up!!!


I don't know if they are done for the night. Probably. Feuds' been going on for over a month now and still got a few weeks before their next PPV match, probably don't want to overexpose it, especially when 2 of the 4 guys took pins last week in one on one matches.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Enzo is why God created the mute button.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Gotta fill in those three hours.

And it's followed by a commercial break. :lmao


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

People find enzo annoying but they want the attidue era which was full of long promos for nobodies. 

Okay then.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

That was easily the most annoying promo ever and that's says a lot considering all his promos are annoying


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Eh, that was awkward


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Ok Enzo wrap this thing up already! Geez


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Hey, if guys like Metalik and Alexander benefit from Enzo, I can’t really complain.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

BASED Enzo referencing Eddie G and Bischoff. :clap

Good to see him helping Cedric and Metalik get a decent pop. :sk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Ok I laughed at Enzo calling Tony Nese a Chippendale lol :lol Mainly cos I still call him 'Tony Nese's abs' lol thanks Aries


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

When Enoz first showed up on Raw I liked his promos, now I think they drag on way to long!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

When you think about it how did Enzo & Cass make it this far??

They both suck in the ring and on the mic.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



HBKRollins said:


> When you think about it how did *Enzo* & Cass make it this far??
> 
> They both suck in the ring and *on the mic*.


Name me five people who are better on the mic than Enzo.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Hey Booker, the only strong suit Enzo has is talking!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Oh this match is still going?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

:mark: Enzo putting on a clinic.. ***** match!!!


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Enzo wouldn't be bad if he was bigger and lifted. There's just no point of him cuz he's so small

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

I love Noam Dar lol even if I'm one of the few people that does. I just want to hear him talk cos I love his accent :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Conor watching Enzo on this match...


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



MC 16 said:


> People find enzo annoying but they want the attidue era which was full of long promos for nobodies.
> 
> Okay then.


I find Enzo much more entertaining than any of these other cruiserweights. And btw. Attitude Era and Ruthless Agression Era were awesome tv. Just watched some episodes and damn the difference is huge. Less flips and more psychology and entertainment dammit.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Nuski said:


> Name me five people who are better on the mic than Enzo.



Lance storm, Dean Malenko, Shelton Benjiman, Roman Reigns and Maven.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Enzo definitely needs to steal the Eddie chair spot


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Doesn't one of the Bella's use that finishing move? (or used to use it)


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

What the fuck even is that finisher


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Enzo's finisher looks like complete shit :lol


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

At times it looked like Enzo was barely cooperating with his opponents. He looks like a real chore to be in the ring with.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

It amazes me how Alexander hasn’t fought Neville in a program yet. He’s the one guy in the CW division that I’ve seen that can be a star IMO.


----------



## Werner Heizenberg (Apr 3, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



MFR55 said:


> What the fuck even is that finisher


It's called 'eat defeat' in the wwe games.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Is Alexa face?


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



SureUmm said:


> At times it looked like Enzo was barely cooperating with his opponents. He looks like a real chore to be in the ring with.


Who cares. He is much bigger star than any other cruiserweight. Don't be a workrate nitpicker. This was entertaining because of Enzo.


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Mainboy said:


> Is Alexa face?


looks like it


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Jeez Sasha I'd be mad if my hairline got pushed back by Alexa too.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

This fucking Wyatt feud isn’t going to end, is it? God damn it.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Sasha and Alexa with dat foreplay.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Banks is cringy on the mic.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

They got no faith in Sasha v. Alexa if they add Nia and Emma to the match.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Headliner said:


> Jeez Sasha I'd be mad if my hairline got pushed back by Alexa too.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Joseph92 said:


> Doesn't one of the Bella's use that finishing move? (or used to use it)


Nope.



MFR55 said:


> What the fuck even is that finisher


It's the Eat Defeat. At least that's what Gail Kim called it. Idk what Enzo calls it


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Had completely forgotten about Balor/Wyatt.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

:wtf Another fucking Chrisley show? Why is that stupid guy so popular?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Therapy said:


> :wtf Another fucking Chrisley show? Why is that stupid guy so popular?


Popped at the "Do you know how many people would give their left nut to hang out with me?"

:lol


----------



## Jason Wise (Aug 21, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

borelor....


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

I do love a man in a leather jacket, damn.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



NewOmega said:


> borelor....


Were you waiting all day just to post that?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

I know a lot of ppl give Balor hell, but dude has a great theme song.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Yay more Balor and Wyatt. Awesome.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Irrelevant said:


> Nope.
> 
> 
> It's the Eat Defeat. At least that's what Gail Kim called it. Idk what Enzo calls it


Thanks. I knew one of the female wrestlers used that move, but I forgot who.


----------



## Jason Wise (Aug 21, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Therapy said:


> Were you waiting all day just to post that?


Nope the moment I switched my TV back to raw from what I was orginal watching.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Finn Balor promo time? Bring back Enzo


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Mysteriobiceps said:


> Who cares. He is much bigger star than any other cruiserweight. Don't be a workrate nitpicker. This was entertaining because of Enzo.


Don't tell me what to do


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Great, so a filler promo for a feud that didn't need to continue.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

They need to stop the "Too Sweet." It's a complete ripoff of NWO.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

I genuinely forgot Balor was on Raw.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Yay Balor, Ughh Wyatt


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Ugh the usual Bray bullshit -_-


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

And another long drawn out wordy nonsensical promo backstage... Fuck off Wyatt


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Wow so i guess all the heel CW's now have to job to that little untalented prick for months, why? He's been a pathetic loser his entire wrestling career, he always lost in the tag matches, why is he suddenly so unbeatable?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

That promo was pretty dark, Wyatt.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



SAMCRO said:


> Wow so i guess all the heel CW's now have to job to that little untalented prick for months, why? He's been a pathetic loser his entire wrestling career, he always lost in the tag matches, why is he suddenly so unbeatable?


Because he's wrestling people his size and cheating?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

I swear, Bray leads everyone in company history in titan-tron promos..

:mj4


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

I'm so over Wyatt.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Balor's promos are so weak ugh


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Uhhhh Bray talking about nobody being able to topple him :lol Dude, you've lost like a million times already LOL.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Does WWE really expect us to believe Baylor is actually talking to Bray and not a pre-recorded promo and timing his speaking part with it?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Well, that sucked.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

So glad Rollins is no longer feuding with Wyatt. Cutting that feud short was the best decision they could have ever made.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Waste of air time is this feud.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Bray Wyatt is so good. If WWE could alter their ways to accommodate such a character, he'd be an all-time great on the Jake Roberts/Mick Foley level.


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Bray's delivery is so good. He's like the maniacal character out of a cult classic horror movie. It would be a travesty of gigantic proportion if an actor as good as Bray Wyatt never reached the level he very clearly can reach.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Sasha and Alexa being a tag team is so weird.


----------



## RT4 (Jul 1, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

here comes the legit loser!!


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

I like Sasha's orange & blue gear.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Emma's new music is so fucking bad


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



wkc_23 said:


> Sasha and Alexa being a tag team is so weird.


At least they gave a good reason for them teaming up unlike Cena and Roman a week ago.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Emma's new theme :loss


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Nia's music doesn't fit her character....


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Emma has new music again. :lol

Better than last week. Actually I don't mind this one.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Does Emma's music sound different again?


----------



## Jason Wise (Aug 21, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

women's division is still bad...


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Is Emma just gonna keep getting new, shitty themes every week?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

I actually want Emma & Nia to win.

Don't want another Bliss vs Banks match.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

I'm not normally into Sasha but she's looking good with that curly hair.

:bjpenn


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Emma's entrance cut out for commercial break :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Is Emma's new gimmick gonna be that she has new music every week? LOL!


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Screw it, just give her Triple H's 'My Time' from the AE


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Nice. Emma's second new theme in 2 weeks. This one is much better. Not some lame pop vocal over it.


----------



## isthistaken (Apr 21, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

just give Emma her entrance and entrance music back. Christ. it was more than fine


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Funny how Sasha doesn't get a big reaction anymore, I think Sasha looks upset when getting booed


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

No build-up and no follow-up for the Alexa-Nia friendship. No acknowledgement of the title loss from Sasha. Just a random tag match.


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

I don't it though. Emma with the black lipstick, cocky attitude, but a theme that sounds about as face-y as you can get.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

WWE logic here says Alexa takes the finish.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



LucasXXII said:


> No build-up and no follow-up for the Alexa-Nia friendship. No acknowledgement of the title loss from Sasha. Just a random tag match.


Yep, no rhyme nor reason to anything in this division.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

I just watched two hours of Raw in thirty minutes. All I got out of it was Maryse is legitimately the hottest woman ever to live, and the Big Dog has a big hog. I gotta give him props for that line. :lol


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Mugging of Cena said:


> I'm not normally into Sasha but she's looking good with that curly hair.
> 
> :bjpenn


I normally am into Sasha, but she's looking especially good with that curly hair :dandance


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



LucasXXII said:


> No build-up and no follow-up for the Alexa-Nia friendship. No acknowledgement of the title loss from Sasha. Just a random tag match.


They mentioned her losing the title earlier in the show. They did, however, not follow up on the Nia turn.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

WWE truly exploiting Connor's Cure tonight. It's pretty bad.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

These geeks bragging about THAT shit theme?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/904886237600907264
:lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

At least this match has a reason for the heel to take the tag from the face and not ditch them, cos Alexa won't want Emma and Nia in her match.

I won't speak too soon though :lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

That tag by Sasha and Alexa :lol


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

sasha and bliss are working heel here


----------



## Jason Wise (Aug 21, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

bliss and sasha got sexual tension


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

There's a lot of negative with what they're doing to Emma...

But on the bright side, she's the only woman on the roster who gets as much screen time as Alexa/Sasha/Nia.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

I don't understand this match at all. Who are the heels and who are the faces?


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



ShowStopper said:


> These geeks bragging about THAT shit theme?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/904886237600907264
> :lmao


Well I guess if you don't hype your own shit up, why the hell should anyone else?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Gawd I would eat Alexa's used toilet paper. :woolcock


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

*ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ*


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

friggin' PSYCHED for this Nia Jax hot tag you guys


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

LMAO that bit when Nia screamed then so did Alexa :lmao


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Alexa slapping Nia and them both screaming was :lmao


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Alexa and Nia screaming at each other lol!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Irrelevant said:


> Well I guess if you don't hype your own shit up, why the hell should anyone else?


I just find it funny they tried to hype that one.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

I could care less about this match


----------



## Jason Wise (Aug 21, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

zzzzzzzzzz

And people think women division should have there own show.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

EMMA IS GONNA BE IN A TITLE MATCH :mark: :mark:


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Emma's in a title fight. Heh.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Wow. Sasha doesn't even get a one on one rematch.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Emma finally gets a win :mark:


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Alright then...


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



ShowStopper said:


> I just find it funny they tried to hype that one.


Yeah I know, but someone has to seeing as no one else will. Who better than themselves lol


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Emma better win the title. Sasha is horribly booked, Nia is terrible, and Annie is a bore whore!


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Wouldn't mind Emma winning tbh.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Might we see an appearance by Asuka at No Mercy?

Edit: Braun! :mark


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

@ShowStopper too many obligations so Ive missed the show thus far. How have things been? Anything worth catching


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Emma pinned Sasha, 2 months ago I would never have believed that


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/904888785833517060


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Booker just laughs rather than giving any sort of analysis. It was spot-on analysis.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



NewOmega said:


> zzzzzzzzzz
> 
> And people think women division should have there own show.



Agreed.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Don't even know where this "Emma's a good worker" comes from, maybe she's rusty or something but she looks as slow as Bliss.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



WrestlingOracle said:


> @ShowStopper too many obligations so Ive missed the show thus far. How have things been? Anything worth catching


Not really. Awhole lot of mediocre thus far. Miz/Jeff Hardy had a good match, though. Outside of that, not much.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

The only good part of that match was the screaming bit with Nia and Alexa :lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Renee looking hot as hell tonight...


----------



## Jason Wise (Aug 21, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

rawr rawr rawr 

that's all I heard


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

CFO$ booked this match so that people could listen Emma's new theme some more.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Vince writes Strowman's promos. And Strowman does an awesome job delivering Vince promos.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

THE DRIFTERRRRR :mark


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

LMAO Dean liking Elias' guitar playing again :lol Nice continuity cos that happened before.

And Seth laughing and shaking his head at Dean


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Sweet. Shield vs Bullet Club up next


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Good promo by Strowman. I think he's got all the boxes checked.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Iconic comes to help Emma win the title at No Mercy just because I like a good old fantasy booking :grin2:


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Yeah, Braun's promos are very good for his character.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

all those closeups on nia jax's FUGLY SMIRK are surely doing wonders at building interest for the women! - :vince2


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Anyone else feel like Braun could do an awesome Vince impression?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Yay that Ambrollins are on again :mark: I knew WWE would use them again!


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

It's like no one on the Tennessee defense saw the veer option in high school.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Emma getting built up to get fed to Asuka.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Braun has really nailed all of his promos in and out of ring so far.

He looks like the next big superstar to me


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Glorious Bucks 3:16 said:


> Anyone else feel like Braun could do an awesome Vince impression?


That whole promo is what Vince would say if he was 6'8 370 and facing the Big Show in a cage match.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Club getting the jobber entrance :mj2


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Mordecay said:


> Iconic comes to help Emma win the title at No Mercy just because I like a good old fantasy booking :grin2:


I'm here for this. 
Emma VS Sasha for the title
Iconic Duo van Team Binge and Purge

The Australian stable wins!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Strategize said:


> Don't even know where this "Emma's a good worker" comes from, maybe she's rusty or something but she looks as slow as Bliss.


Well, she was the one not being pushed and supposedly being shafted by creative. On this board, that always makes a talent the martyr and victim. Truth is, she's nowhere near as good as some pretend and the moment she gets the belt is the moment the IWC turns heel and looks for another maligned talent to champion in the name of backstage injustice.


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

I actually wouldn't mind Emma getting the win at No Mercy but restore her old theme


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

:lol Ambrose


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

LMAO Dean walked into Seth and got scared :lmao OMG I just laughed out loud


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

So they're just using Ambrose's entrance music now.

So much for "Burn it down"


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Steve Black Man said:


> So they're just using Ambrose's entrance music now.
> 
> So much for "Burn it down"


They came out to Seth's music last week. Probably going to alternate every week.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

This RAW just kinda started to get a bit boring, maybe it's the third hour, but I'm kinda not into it anymore.

Fun first hour and a half though.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Gallows and Andersen are too good for this jobber shit.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

The gun is back :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Commercial break when the match starts to roll.

:mj4


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

I like that Seth and Dean do their moves in sync over the top rope.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

The main event is two big guys in a steel cage??

Did I wake up in 1989??

How furiously is Vince going to masturbate to this match??


----------



## Brockamura (Aug 23, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

This raw has been ok so far.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Steve Black Man said:


> So they're just using Ambrose's entrance music now.
> 
> So much for "Burn it down"


Wait and see who gets the pin :rollins


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

I hate it when WWE goes to ads during an Ambrollins match. I want to see more of them not less you know :lol

The teamwork between Dean & Seth though :mark:


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Architect-Rollins said:


> They came out to Seth's music last week. Probably going to alternate every week.


I don't know why they don't just merge the themes. Start off with Seth's double bass intro/Burn it down, and go into Dean's theme (minus the engine sound thing).


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Dean and Seth with the double-moves working together almost Rockers-esque.

:mark:


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Cole has been pretty good tonight. He seems envigorated for some reason.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Kink_Brawn said:


> The main event is two big guys in a steel cage??
> 
> Did I wake up in 1989??
> 
> How furiously is Vince going to masturbate to this match??


He might even blade in the middle of it to lower his blood pressure


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Man, I'm so happy whenever I watch Raw and Ambrollins is on. Highlight of my week :mark


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



ShowStopper said:


> Dean and Seth with the double-moves working together almost Rockers-esque.
> 
> :mark:


Don't you put that evil on Ambrose


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Brockamura said:


> This raw has been ok so far.


Are you watching an episode from years ago on dvd?
Because the one on now is boring and wont be hanging about for the main event


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



SureUmm said:


> Don't you put that evil on Ambrose


Rockers were a great team. :cudi


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Was that a Festus > Luke sign? :lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Just got home not too long ago how has this show been?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



ShowStopper said:


> Rockers were a great team. :cudi


They were...but then one of them had to be Marty Janetty for the rest of his life. And I'm thinkin between these two, it'd be Ambrose.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

I love how Dean did that silly jump when he went to tag Seth :lmao Totally didn't need to but he did anyway


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

That stupid rebound clothesline fpalm


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

This match is alright but Raw in general has been a total dud


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

That was a nice sling blade


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Rollins with the Frankensteiner and gets the win.

:mark:


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Gallows and Anderson have to win this. They have to in order not to completely get buried and show how desperate the awful tag division is.
Even if Gallows and Anderson only win by interference.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

HAWT

TAGGG

:mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Longest roll up ever and Rollins still gets the pin :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Poor Club


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Andersen and Gallows.

Go from being 3 time IWGP champs, one of the most over foreigners there, and wrestling matches in the Tokyo Dome, to jobbing to a CZW reject and a dude who doesn't have the agency to not tweet pictures of hos wiener.

I am just kidding. I like Dean and Seth. Still nothing I said wasn't true.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

:lol at the way Fella/Cesaro just handled Anderson and Gallows. It's so over for them.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Add the club to the match at No Mercy.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

few teams can claim to be GEEKED by two different teams in the space of 30 seconds

gallows and anderson are one of the few 

GEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKS


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Honestly, a TLC Fatal Four way with Ambrollins vs Sheamus and Cesaro vs The Club vs Hardy Boyz could be amazing.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

I loved that entire segment :mark: It was really fun, and Dean & Seth were constantly making me laugh.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

I'm sorry...the Tumonator sounds like a hilarious parody meant to be an insult.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Yay. Sick kids!!

I totally tune into fake fighting on Monday nights to be depressed!!

Thanks WWe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

I hate this virtue signaling that they do in every show. =/ Not the stuff itself...just don't put it on the show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

The Tumonator? Really? Yikes. That just sounds like it's in bad taste.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



deepelemblues said:


> few teams can claim to be GEEKED by two different teams in the space of 30 seconds
> 
> gallows and anderson are one of the few
> 
> GEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKS


It's their entire role, just a generic midcard tag team. They do it pretty well, but they came in with omgJapan hype so they feel like failures.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

I'm sorry but this is depressing.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

I'm sorry but I can't get over how bad Stephanie is looking, even her face looks different now.


----------



## eljoker (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Is the cage match gonna be a dark match or TV? Big show vs Strowman

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

I hope Strowman suplexes Big Show from the top and the whole cage implodes when they hit the ring.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

That cage match is next? That's gonna be kinda a long match.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



MC 16 said:


> I'm sorry but this is depressing.


When Steph was talking about the girl who liked listening to hip-hop and how it could "help her endure anything, including cancer!", I wanted to carve my brain out with a melon baller.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

"Hey, after you saw some poor kids dying of a disease I hope you feel pumped for our main event!!"

Good job Stephanie.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

"settle the score once and for all"...what score?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm sorry but I can't get over how bad Stephanie is looking, even her face looks different now.


I think she's had some work done. I noticed it the night Shane returned to WWE. Her face just looked so stiff, like had just gotten some botox done.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

I should have binge watched the MYC instead of watching RAW, they seem like they are just filling time


----------



## eljoker (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

I hope we don't lose another referee like last time....

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason Wise (Aug 21, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Kink_Brawn said:


> Yay. Sick kids!!
> 
> I totally tune into fake fighting on Monday nights to be depressed!!
> 
> Thanks WWe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


WWe is exploiting them it's sad really


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Stephanie wasn;t really on raw and i don't want her to appear again.


Here we go the real star, Braun Strowman and and big show


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

More filler? =/

All this virtue signaling and nonsensical recaps need to be eliminated. The third hour is a bitch but you have to at least try to make it good.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

The strippers don't wanna see you, Enzo.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

I love how Neville smiled for about a second then immediately scowled again :lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

How many fatal five way #1 contender matches do the cruiserweights have to do?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

I know there's no chance, but I hope Gran Metalik wins tomorrow on 205.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Dolorian said:


> "settle the score once and for all"...what score?


Reminds me of that Simpsons episode where Homer was fighting Drederick Tatum in a boxing match, and they called the event "Payback" for no reason :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Charly wens3


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Has this show been any good or no? Anyone care to respond? I got off work at 10


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Greatest ref bump of all time? :lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

And now an interview with a referee. fpalm


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

They're actually interviewing the ref about the ref bump. :lmao


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

:lol that ref falling out of the ring still makes me laugh


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Interviewing the ref? Um..


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

The ref cut a better promo than Reigns.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Big Show still looks weird without facial hair :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

I fucking despise they're over forshadowing some ring stunt to take place.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

the ref getting more air time than luke harper, eric rowan do on smackdown


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Big show all shaved looks like a giant cock.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Is there gonna be a match or not. Jesus.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Ref working a mic better than Reigns.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

wtf that is big show? I thought it was kane.. Wtf is going on with his clean egg face.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Ref has mic skills, push him


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

KING KONG BALDIE


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Big Show looks like he was in a fire or some shit.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Fuck, Show looks like if he was in his 30s without facial hair


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Who is big show looking at?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Is this man going to be the referee again for Big Show vs Braun Strowman? :lol


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Strowman vs King Kong Bundy in the main event??


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Big Show cutting a better promo than Reigns


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Ok, Big Show. Wrap it up.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Show looks like a giant baby without his beard :lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

We need the blue cage.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Genuinely had no idea who that was until he opened his mouth since I turned my head and missed them panning his body. I think this is the first time in his career Show has gone completely clean shaven. Looks almost dead-ringer for a better shape King Kong Bundy.

Wow.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

They need to start having the wrestlers look to the camera while doing these interviews.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Another commercial?!

:fuckthis

Back to football. Fuck you Vince.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

My god that titty meat.. They may be fake but they're spectacular.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Show is an underrated promo, that was very good


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Who in their right mind would watch total Bella's ?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Why are they building this match up as if its a ppv match or something? Its a throwaway match that was randomly threw together for no reason at all.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

I wish wrestlers would look into the camera when they cut promos. I don't know who decided that staring into the distance was the right way to do it, but they're wrong.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

This match was suppose to be "next" at around 10:35.. It's almost 10:50.. All that filler though :lol


----------



## Jason Wise (Aug 21, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Mra22 said:


> Has this show been any good or no? Anyone care to respond? I got off work at 10


Terrible like ever raw event


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

mmmm toni storm


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

almost 20 minutes since we were told the main event was next.
in that time we got a ref promo
A ugly steph using sick kids to boost her ego
a king kong bundy lookalike staring into space
and way too many adverts

what an atrocious last hour this was.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



SAMCRO said:


> Why are they building this match up as if its a ppv match or something? Its a throwaway match that was randomly threw together for no reason at all.


It has a reason.. They're sucking 2000 dicks to sell a very obvious ring stunt that's going to take place.. 

Ring stunts = Cheap ratings


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Is this match ever actually going to happen?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

If Show keeps jumping like that he's gonna Kevin Nash it before the match starts.


----------



## Jason Wise (Aug 21, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Let me guess they're going to break the cage some how.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Gonna go out on a limb and say they break the cage. What a shocker that would be!


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Worst raw of september


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Inexcusable how long the wait for this was. They need to fix these things if they want their ratings up. And listen, the crowd is dead. It wore them down.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

:braun


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Big Show seems happy. He seems to enjoy his matches with other big men.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Guys they reinforced the steel and ring. There's no way they go through it. What nonsense.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Big Show in the Raw main event in 2017.


Why do I watch this shit????


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Either there will be a crazy cage spot or Lesnar will interfere costing Strowman the match.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Double reinforced... *looks* Nope.. Just your typical flimsy fence with aluminum poles..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Wow, an ad break now?! SERIOUSLY????????


----------



## Jason Wise (Aug 21, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

zzzzz wake me up when the cage breaks


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

And now a fucking commercial?

Are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Anyone else think Show without facial hair looks like Dustin Rhodes?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

OMG another commercial break.

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Insanity.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



ShowStopper said:


> Gonna go out on a limb and say they break the cage. What a shocker that would be!


Called that like 2 hours ago


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Big Show hits his finish.

"STROWMAN IS OUT."

*Commercial* 

:lol


----------



## eljoker (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Bet they fly thru this part of the cage. It's closest to the ramp









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



SAMCRO said:


> Why are they building this match up as if its a ppv match or something? Its a throwaway match that was randomly threw together for no reason at all.


For it being a thrown together match they've done a good job of making it feel like it actually matters. They should do that with more t.v. main event's.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Of course. More commercials. Seems silly to complain at this point, it's still fucking annoying.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Why in the fuck was there a commercial break RIGHT THERE. What the fuck.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

10:56PM and they go to commercial!?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



starsfan24 said:


> Big Show hits his finish.
> 
> "STROWMAN IS OUT."
> 
> ...


Came to post exactly this. Jesus fucking Christ :lol


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

adverts again
wwe are stoopid as fuck


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

:lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Surely some massive fuckery must go down with how little time this match seems to be getting.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

It's almost 11 and we're in the middle of a commercial break :eyeroll


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

What's the bet they both just lay around for the whole break? :lol


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Big show already in a flop sweat.

Just retire, dude.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

The way they've structured this last hour and last half hour in particular pretty much sucked up any enthusiasm I had about this match. There needs to be something real cool to bring that energy back.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

hmmmmmmmmmmm every part of the cage has been tested apart from the stage side


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

I stayed up to 4 am from the main event and they are fucking giving me shitty commericals about cars that I don't like.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

BIG SHOW MAKIN :braun PAY 

WE'LL BE RIGHT BACK


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

waiting for the hole in the mat
they have been avoiding slams so far


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Pretty athletic for a man his size and age.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

BIG SHOW ELBOW!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Ok gotta give Show a lot of credit for that.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

that was impressive from show


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Thought for sure Show was gonna slip.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Alright, that elbow was pretty good.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Having 4524653 year old Big Show with the big spot to steal the match and not the younger guy that you're supposedly pushing.

:lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Very nice Show. Very nice.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Holy shit chants and this is awesome chants? Fuck off retards


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Randy Savage would be proud of Big Show's GIGANTIC Elbow Drop :CENA


----------



## Jason Wise (Aug 21, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

ok big show jumps of rope sheep fanbase of wwe chant this is awesome.....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

God, these 2 are always putting on good and entertaining matches


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

A guy that size should not be doing an elbow from the top rope, wow


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



ShowStopper said:


> Having 4524653 year old Big Show with the big spot to steal the match and not the younger guy that you're supposedly pushing.
> 
> :lol


Feels like this whole match has been mostly Big Show.

Almost feels like they're beginning to sabotage Strowman.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

How does this do anything for Strowman when Cass had less trouble with Big Show?


----------



## B0D2017 (Jul 21, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



ShowStopper said:


> Having *4524653* year old Big Show with the big spot to steal the match and not the younger guy that you're supposedly pushing.
> 
> :lol


Thats not his age, thats number of his face/heel turns


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



NewOmega said:


> ok big show jumps of rope sheep fanbase of wwe chant this is awesome.....


Dude, when you are there in person seeing a gigantic man jump like 12 through the air is pretty impressive.

Admittedly, it doesn't look as impressive in TV.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Show/Stroman proving that "wrestling" isn't necessary to be entertaining. I love hoss fights.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Braun runs across the ring and instead of jumping over big show uses the door and goes back across the ring instead of going out
wwe are so freakin dumb


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

ffs cole that was a pretty disgusting remark cole, after last week two trucks destroyed a mini bus killing everybody in the mini bus


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

That was an 8/10 elbow in the Kairi scale


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Chokeslam from Hell?!?!?!

KANE

THAT'S GOTTA BE KANE

KANE IS BACK 




?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

This has actually been pretty entertaining.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



B0D2017 said:


> Thats not his age, thats number of his face/heel turns


----------



## Jason Wise (Aug 21, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

wtf just walk out


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Here comes the collapsing moment....

EDIT: Or not :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Therapy said:


> Holy shit chants and this is awesome chants? Fuck off retards


 They've klled both chants.

Big Show has been great, but he shouldn't be main eventing a Raw in 2017...


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Kink_Brawn said:


> Dude, when you are there in person seeing a gigantic man jump like 12 through the air is pretty impressive.
> 
> Admittedly, it doesn't look as impressive in TV.


Hell with that it looks dope on TV too. It's a spectacle in and of itself.


----------



## B0D2017 (Jul 21, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Show going for 450 splash


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

I'm pretty into this spectacle. Raw bringin' back the big dudes has been a success.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Double reinforcement sucks.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

If they hadn't reinforced the ring, the cage might have fallen on them. Missed opportunity :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Give us the big moment already.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

:braun really does bring out the best in Show.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Good cage match.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

That was pretty fun.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

that was it? .....


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

I'm glad I moved to TX so now when Raw goes over 15 minutes, it's only 10:15 lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Cage didn't break + match ended via pinfall = Underwhelming end


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

That's it? All that hype for a ring spot and nothing.... Fucking WWE


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

:braun :braun


----------



## Jason Wise (Aug 21, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Anti climatic.....good night another weak raw


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

THAT'S IT????

:mj4

What a major disappointment.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Meh match for me. Didn't like it too much.

Raw could have been good this week as there were a lot of good things but the third hour and the way it was set up dragged it down.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Ace said:


> Big Show has been great, but he shouldn't be main eventing a Raw in 2017...


You do realize was to put Strowman over right? Show did an exemplary job tonight. They put on a solid and entertaining match and Strowman looked like a fucking beast. It did exactly what it needed to do.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

well that was anticlimactic


----------



## Jason Wise (Aug 21, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

lose


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Good promo from Braun.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

I"M NOT FINISHED WITH YOU!!!!!!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Cage spot still upcoming.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

BRAUN ISN'T FINISHED WITH BIG SHOW YET!!!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



MonkasaurusRex said:


> You do realize was to put Strowman over right? Show did an exemplary job tonight. They put on a solid and entertaining match and Strowman looked like a fucking beast. It did exactly what it needed to do.


 He's done it twice already, do we need to see him face Show 3 times in the Raw main event? We get it, Braun is the Alpha Giant.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Braun that promo was a joke because you had a competitive match


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Cage broke, y'all.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

THERE IT IS


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Well, at least one part of the cage broke :lol Still anticlimactic though.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Nice ending :mark:


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Alright, now THAT was a lot cooler.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Damn. Everyone called that.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

RIP reinforcements 

RIP Big Show


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

:braun cutting promos like a fucking CHAMP roud


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

He did it. :mark: My patience paid off. :mark:

:braun


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

There it is. Should've still said I'M NOT FINISHED WITH YOU.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

I like the parallel to Show's debut.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Was expecting something better than that. Meh.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

So I guess this writes Show off TV


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

THEY SHOULD HAVE ENDED THE MATCH THAT WAY


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

So there's the cage breaking spot. 

Nice.


----------



## Jason Wise (Aug 21, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

weaksauce...maybe I'm jaded I have been watching wrastling for 30+ years.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

HOly shit that last bump :mark:

What an amazing match. Considering the size. Strowmans a megastar

The fact you still got ppl here disappointed. I don't get it. You can't get any better then that. You must be hard to please.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Double twist! M'night Shamalayn would be proud.

Crazy ass bump by Big Show too!


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Props to Big Show for taking that bump.

If I had to take that I would have bitten my tongue or something.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



SovereignVA said:


> THEY SHOULD HAVE ENDED THE MATCH THAT WAY


Wouldn't Show have won then?

I guess you could've had the narrative that Strowman ended Show. But still.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Good ending.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



starsfan24 said:


> Wouldn't Show have won then?
> 
> I guess you could've had the narrative that Strowman ended Show. But still.


no because shows feet still didn't touch the floor


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



starsfan24 said:


> Wouldn't Show have won then?


Yeah, and Cole would have been like

:cole"Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh myyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy, Show might have won the match on a technicality....but NO ONE can stop the monster among men!"


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Highlights of Raw:

- John Cena vs Jason Jordan

- John Cena/Roman Reigns post-match segment

- The Miz vs Jeff Hardy for the Intercontinental title

- Finn Balor/Bray Wyatt segment

- Braun Strowman backstage interview

- Big Show backstage interview

- Big Show vs Braun Strowman Steel Cage match 

- Braun Strowman post-match promo + Powerslamming Big Show to the steel cage wall, which destroyed it


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



3ku1 said:


> HOly shit that last bump :mark:
> 
> What an amazing match. Considering the size. Strowmans a megastar
> 
> The fact you still got ppl here disappointed. I don't get it. You can't get any better then that. You must be hard to please.


Because they hyped it up like Braun was going to call Al Qaeda and fly an airplane into the ring.

Yet, we get a lame cage breaking spot with Big Show bouncing on the fence like a pillow..


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Stayed for the predictable cage bump and am kinda bummed..

My fault for expecting it to be half as cool as the Lashley one from 2006..

Okay RAW, nothing really captivating for me after the first hour.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Trophies said:


> RIP reinforcements
> 
> RIP Big Show




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/904906464610795521


----------



## altreineirialx (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

I dunno... It was more high impact than WrestleMania 3 Main event so people are spoiled.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Flair Flop said:


> I like the parallel to Show's debut.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



Ace said:


> He's done it twice already, do we need to see him face Show 3 times in the Raw main event? We get it, Braun is the Alpha Giant.


Some people will just pick apart everything because they have nothing else to do. It was an effective way to make Strowman look strong. it doesn't matter how many times they do it unless it happens every week. Show's job right now is to make other big guys look like beasts. He's good at it. He also brings credibility to the role because he was a big time guy for good chunks of his career. You would probably prefer that people only face each other once ever unless it was a five star match that workrate nerds cream their pants over. Shit was entertaining as hell and did it's job.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Best cage match between two big guys. Strowman is great.


----------



## gRiMBMW (Aug 19, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

https://twitter.com/R0BaTO/status/904864312564609024


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

WOAT Raw besides Strowman and Show.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Just watched the Cena/Jordan match. I love that they're taking it slow with JJ. Blows my mind to see people on the web claiming he's being buried when they're likely the same ones complaining about rocket pushes to the top and the lack of progression. Cena put him over even in defeat and I like JJ's intensity. The losses will eventually compel him to turn and likely use Kurt to his advantage. Hell, with rumors of Angle returning to in ring action, it wouldn't surprise me if Kurt will be putting him over come next year's Summerslam. He has a bright future barring any backstage missteps or injuries.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

OK Raw. Some decent stuff. Some boring stuff. Same old.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

:braun


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

watched until the cruserweights ( around 3 am in portugal) , until that it was a really good show , at least it peak my attention and i didnt fall asleep.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Main things I enjoyed from this week's RAW were Braun Stroman standing tall over Big Show again and that post-match cage spot. Also enjoyed the opening match with Cena/Jordan as they tried to throw parallels with Cena's debut against Angle's son. Roman Reigns came out for a promo after the match and looked genuine on the mic for once. He impressed me this week. 

The Hardyz are doing what the Dudleyz did in their return not too long ago. Start off hot and then job later on. Decent match between Jeff Hardy and The Miz. Glad Miz won because Jeff doesn't need the IC Title. Don't hate the Cruiserweight stuff because I admit Enzo's charisma is giving them attention. Poor Sasha won't get her one-on-one rematch after all. Loving the Rollins/Ambrose tag team stuff as well.

Not even 90 pages in this thread?


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

- Overall a decent show I thought, although it did feel like it went on way too long. But at least they are pacing the show better.

- The opening vignette to try and salvage something to help Reigns from his horror show last week was a good move, well until they decided to give Reigns the mic again and his go to was a 'b*tch' line that Brock has already made his own.

- Like someone said earlier I too am glad they are taking it slow with Jordan, and the old footage of Cena/Angle was a nice callback since they are still going with the son storyline. I did find it ironic that they did a whole segment last week to play up that Cena buries young talent, then the next week he faces Jordan and wins; just WWE playing to the smart fans last week then again having Cena beat a young talent was quite rich really. Jordan's looked good and will get there, this slow build is the best thing for him.

- Roman just can not ab lib. They are trying to go McGregor/Mayweather but Reigns just isn't up to it and Cena just can not help himself from embarassing the guy. Then he brings up Miz, Gable, Jordan; is Cena deluded? Are the WWE deluded? 

- When Ambrose and Rollins came out I thought some kid had designed their merchandise range until I realised Rhyno had the same shirt and it was for Connor’s Cure (notice how Steph was all over the CC segment later, just can’t help herself but hey). I found annoying on commo, but I appreciate loads love them so maybe it’s a humour bypass on my part. I really want to see Heath get something but I guess he’s happy in his spot and a decent match to build the tag title fued.

- I like the Broken gimmick, but if Hardy can’t have it can he just move on as I just cringe at him trying to capture remnants of it while Jeff is actually moving on and looking at it the WWE are too and could leave Matt in the back watching them milk Jeff still being over. I guess Reby Sky doesn't help Matt. Maybe Matt can go with Goldust to do some sort of Broken riff? WWE seem to be catching on that they need to rinse Jeff dry while they can.

- Nia Jaxx; is she given microphone time in a attempt to showcase that Roman isn’t the only wooden talent in there, ‘look this Samoan is awful too!’. I said it before but I really see Emma going somewhere with her Twitter niche and good for her.

- Enzo is adding some personality at least to the 205 segments, the cheat to win a clever move since the guy is so useless in ring. 

- Bray rambles, Balor was meh. The only thing I found interesting was Booker name checking Carl Frampton almost out of the blue.

- Braun is awesome, size, good on the microphone, presence. The WWE can’t waste this guy can they?

- I see Gallows and Anderson and just ponder every week when they are actually going to do something with them, then last week they had the two matches/segments and I thought hey maybe they are. Then they continue it this week. I guess The Revival being injured is probably the real reason, but I like them getting involved in the title picture, they need to be utilising them more often.

- The Referee cut a better promo/interview than over half the Raw roster.

- Braun/Show was good but you were always glued waiting for that moment. Then it came after the match ‘I’m not finished with you’ niche; Braun is just awesome. Everything that I want in a big man, and all the other tools to boot and still getting better and better. This guy is going to be massive.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Haven't watched it yet but sounds missable.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*



squarebox said:


> Haven't watched it yet but sounds missable.


 It is.

Youtube the Braun-Show match and pass on everything else. You wont miss anything.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

Haven't watched it thus far, and debating whether it's worth it to do so, but I gotta say I'm so goddamn glad that Miz retained the Intercontinental Championship. I mean he's probably going to just lose it in a (probably ladder) match against Jeff Hardy at No Mercy regardless because WWE hate me but I wouldn't have put it past them at all to have Miz drop it on a random RAW with zero build-up whatsoever.

Now by the time No Mercy rolls around even if he loses the title there he'll be the 3rd longest-reigning IC champ in combined days in WWE history.


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

I'm sure Big Show could just say he doesn't want to jump from the top rope and take that dangerous looking cage bump in the end considering his age but i'll give him a lot of respect for risking his body to put over Braun.

Roman vs Cena is best TV of the year for me. Cena makes it feel like he really doesn't like Roman. This feud is probably the best thing that has happened for Roman in a long time because now he really has to step up his game because he's going at it with the best talker in the business.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

First hour was good. :CENA


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Busted it, BIG DOG remember...:lol:lol


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Boring except for Reigns/Cena segment & Jeff/Miz.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

Just put the belt on Braun

But then again, how many times has WWE had potential lightning in a bottle ; only to turn around and chuck the fucking bottle into the sea.


----------



## Reversoul (Jun 18, 2017)

The part where Alexa pushed and slapped Nia was hilarious. Nia screamed in anger and Alexa screamed in fear, to me that was comical as shit.

And I never thought I would say this, but I think Sasha and Alexa have great chemistry as a tag team.

I just wonder who will win the women's fatal 4 way.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

Cena/Reigns has been absolute $$$ so far. Image this with hotter crowds and build up to Mania hype? A real missed opportunity for Vince here to allow some realism/shoot with more of an audience.

BRAUN/Show was another good match from those two. Strowman's promos are short, sweet and to the point.

Miz/Hardy was also a really good match.

Cena/Jordan was predictable but again, a good, fresh TV match. That double Northern Light Suplex was dangerous but damn impressive.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Bazinga said:


> Cena/Reigns has been absolute $$$ so far. Image this with hotter crowds and build up to Mania hype? A real missed opportunity for Vince here to allow some realism/shoot with more of an audience.
> 
> BRAUN/Show was another good match from those two. Strowman's promos are short, sweet and to the point.
> 
> ...


They would both get booed if it was infront of a WM type crowd.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

JTB33b said:


> They would both get booed if it was infront of a WM type crowd.


There would be boos but Cena's good enough to get them on side.


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

Big Show and Braun put on a great match. Show did stuff that at his age and size he doesnt need to do, took his finish and a pinfall and after that went through the cage and some of you still shit on him. what type of crazy bump did you expect they could do with a steel cage? this aint a video game.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

I felt REAL fuckin heat in that backstage segment between Banks and Bliss before their tag match, wow. Am I the only one? It was like the 2 really do hate each other and did not care who was watching.


----------



## lucytwwe (Aug 9, 2017)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - 09/04 - WWE Remembers The Intercontinental Championship Exists*

hahaha Ambrollins


----------

